# AT1: Can I install Portage on a non-Gentoo system?

## pjp

Navigation: [Advanced Topics] [Table of Contents]

Please see Installing Portage on Other Distros and Installing portage on other distros, easier than ever.

2005-03-17: Second link added  --kallamej

----------

